# DIY livery anywhere near Kineton or Moreton in Marsh?



## Barbie (18 February 2014)

Can anybody recommend DIY livery for two or possibly three geldings near Kineton/Moreton in Marsh or anywhere in between. I will be moving to Kineton and working in Moreton in Marsh, hence the search area. Must have a school and all year round turnout, preferably quiet hacking as well but I may be asking too much for all that!! Small private yard or big busy yards considered. Wanting to move one horse ASAP with the other one/two following at the beginning of May (one is for sale so will only be coming with us if he hasn't sold by then). I don't start my new job until May (10 weeks) but one of the horses is not coping on his current yard which has no turnout now due to the ground being so wet! Not a nutter, just a Connemara who is used to a leg stretch everyday.

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lindylouanne (18 February 2014)

Big yard at Radway where they do DIY. Huge indoor and outdoor schools, not sure about turnout and have no idea of cost. I know they have just downsized their riding school stock so may have room. It would mean a little bit of a dogleg to get to Moreton but worth a look.


----------



## Mimi2610 (19 February 2014)

Not many DIY yards around Moreton and it's roughly £70-80 pw per horse. Try Poplars Farm or there's the Beswick's Pebbly Brook Farm next door. Beswicks are the only people that I know of in that area that winter turnout, it gets very wet in winter.


----------



## Barbie (24 February 2014)

Great, thank you for your suggestions! Moreton does seem to be very expensive so may end up looking further North but I'll have a google and try to find some contact numbers for the yard you've suggested.


----------

